# Breeding Amano Shrimp.



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I am going to give this a go.

I have a female carrying eggs I noticed it last night. 

By looking at the egg color they are about 2-4 days old. 

Here is the step by step I am going to use...tell me if you have any experience and if you would change anything on here. 

I will be using my current 5 gallon tank, (I know maybe a little small but I simply cannot afford another tank at the moment. 

I am removing the Zebra danios, relocating them to my 75 for now and removing the snails as well. I will be selling as many of them as I can so look for that post in the for sale section. And I will move the other two shrimp to another tank for this spell as well. 

I will remove the HOB filter and set up a air pump to keep a small amount of water movement and aeration, remove the substrate and let the plants remain as emmersed plants, and I will leave the decorations as they are a hiding place and source of algae. 

I will then wait for the eggs to hatch and move the mom to the tank with the others, and salt the water to 35 ppt. and begin feeding Liquizell, everyother day. On day 6 I will start feeding Spirulina soup...a mix of crushed spirulina and water...every 6 days or so. still feeding Liquizell every other day. 

On day 15 water change of about 30%.

Maintain this plan till about 6 weeks and then begin transferring back to fresh water over about a week period and see how they are doing. If things are going well I will be offering some for sale in about 10 weeks and then once I get the quantity down to manageable I will return my fish to the tank and return to life as normal.

I have read about how hard it is to breed the amano shrimp so I am really hoping this plan works. Let me know if you can help.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 used to attempt to breed Amanos. This is his old journal:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/caridina-cf-propinqua-journal-8092.html

Best of luck!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks...I will update this as I make progress and hopefully get good results...I know the first time is likely to be a failure but We will see.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Please do keep us posted. I'm waiting on a restock of my low order shrimpies to resume this as well.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I am going to get things ready tonight by removing substrate, filter, plants, and other tank inhabitants, I am leaving in the decor, heater, and lighting...which I will be running 24/7 to hopefully get an algae bloom for the little ones to feed on. I will also be adding the Air pump and line to get the aeration going. I will be doing a water change as well after I remove the things in the tank as I am sure that will stir some things up. Hopefully during this time I can get things cleaned out as far as residue that is in the substrate...so I will have at the end of this stage a 5 gallon tank with an egg carrying female, a couple small decorations, a heater and aeration, and some fresh water at about 72 degrees. Then I will wait for the eggs to hatch and then remove the female and start the next stage...more of that later.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to progress!!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Dang....what a disappointing short experiment this turned out to be....

Got home and she had dropped the eggs already. I will monitor them better from now on and hopefully I can try again at a different time, and hopefully be able to act a little faster. But for now...we are all done here.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They used to get berried all the time in my tanks. If you do some research on the internet you'll see it is not very easy. I know James has been working at it, but can't tell you if he has been successful yet or not. Your best bet is to get one of the species you don't have to do anything special for.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not really interested too much in breeding shrimp...But if she gets berried again I will be ready and see how it goes...I like the challenge.


----------

